# Orion smoker



## hernando (May 5, 2010)

I don't know to much about these smokers and wondered if any of you had any experience and or thoughts on the Orion convection smoker?  

Here is a link if you want more information


----------



## meateater (May 6, 2010)

Seems like it would defeat low and slow to me.


----------



## hernando (May 6, 2010)

hmm, you bring up a good point I didn't think of.

Cool, well thanks for looking. I saw a deal on one on CL and figured I would ask around prior to commiting. I think I will hold off.


----------



## jamminjimi (May 6, 2010)

I seen it too. There is a guy on here that cranks out some good stuff on one. I can not remember who though.

Here he is    http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=orion


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 6, 2010)

mmm looks interesting


----------



## meateater (May 7, 2010)

I saw these cookers at lowes 2 years ago during Thankgiving for about 80.00, the last one they had I could have grabbed for 20.00 and still denied it, I have seen them at BPS for 150.00. Just wasn't for me.


----------



## gmeans (Oct 30, 2010)

I bought one about a year ago for $150.  It uses up a whole bag of charcole and does cook the bird, etc..  The issue for me is that it does not add any smoke flavor, but roasts.  All of the coals are on the outside, so nothing of the smoke gets to whatever you are cooking.  My wife said it tasted funny and didn't like it a bit.  It is now being used as a flower pot. It is not for me.  I hope this helps,  Gary


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 2, 2010)

Its not a smoker its an outdoor oven. My buddy uses one to cook butts and he says he can do them in less than half the time it takes me.Theres nothing wrong with them, its just not real barbecue. And they are monsters on fuel.


----------



## terryn (Apr 7, 2012)

We've had our Orion Cooker for about 3 years and absolutely love it.  Yes, it DOES use a lot of charcoal (small bag of self-lighting) but the store brand seems to work just as well as the name brand. As far as smoking goes, it's not a TRUE smoker.  Inside the cooker there is a tray on the bottom that you put water in (or some white wine works well, too, to add flavor) and I add mesquite or oak chips to the liquid.  I also add some garlic, etc. for whatever other flavors you'd like in your meat, poultry or fish.  It gets very hot, very fast inside the cooker although all the fire is outside.  The wood chips get hot enough to smoke and smolder and they do add a nice smoky flavor to the meat and cooks whatever you've got in there pretty fast.  Again, it's not a true, slow smoker but can be used as a substitute in cooking emergencies.  I'm really glad we got ours!


----------



## rubbin butts (Apr 7, 2012)

GMeans said:


> I bought one about a year ago for $150.  It uses up a whole bag of charcole and does cook the bird, etc..  The issue for me is that it does not add any smoke flavor, but roasts.  All of the coals are on the outside, so nothing of the smoke gets to whatever you are cooking.  My wife said it tasted funny and didn't like it a bit.  It is now being used as a flower pot. It is not for me.  I hope this helps,  Gary


*Put your wood chips on the inside, against the outside shell. The radiant heat from the coals against the outside shell causes the chips to smolder. Much the same principal as the wood chip tray in the MES.*


----------

